# New Black Library E-Book



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/ebooks/midnight-on-the-street-of-knives-ebook.html












> Originally Posted by *Black Library:*
> 
> Xagor is on an errand for his haemonculus master, the delivery of a thoroughly unimportant package and some tremendously important news. A Dysjunction is coming, and Commorragh will be shaken to its very foundations. As Xagor travels the dangerous streets of the dark city, he is sure he is being followed.
> 
> ...


Just got an email about this from BL, and this is the description on their site. And, looks pretty intresting for £1.50.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

God that art looks terribleuke:


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

At 1.50 isn't this likely one story form a book of short stories? If so case probably cheaper to wait for/get the full book.

And god that art really is shocking. It is like what the Goth kids did in high school art classes.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I reckon that this is probably a short story, I don't think that it's released anywhere else yet and probably won't be until the next short story collection that doesn't focus on Space Marines comes out.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That art is old(ish), it wasn't created for the story- it's merely some DE back-up art to slap on a short story e-book cover, what would be the point of creating new artwork for something that isn't going to sell fantastically and only cost a quid 50?


----------



## LEXANDRO~70 (May 9, 2011)

It's an ok read. I'm starting to get concerned with all of the different mediums being used by the Black Library. It's expensive enough to collect the books. Now we have HH Audiobooks, special audiobooks that are suppose never be released in any other format, Limited edition, posters, etc..... I have pretty much everything the Black Library has produced in the last 10 years, but lately it's been extremely difficult to keep up.


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish they made a poster of the Battle of the Fang cover


----------



## LEXANDRO~70 (May 9, 2011)

Im sure they will....


----------

